# Excellent buy on $5 gun cleaning kit



## budgetprepp-n (Apr 7, 2013)

If you are ordering anything from PSA don't forget to grab one of these for $5
If you change the cleaning brush it will work on just about any gun.

The shipping price sort of ruins the idea of just getting one by it's self 
GunSlick AR-15 Kit with Ultra-Klenz & Lube 41455


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

It looks like a nice deal, a but I have carried a army issue kit for years in my fanny pack while I hunt. It seemed to me having a cleaning rod could come in handy if I needed to knock something from my bore.

This year I had the need to use it and after shooting 2 elk at the same time, my trusty .270 didn't extract the shell, so I dug the kit out and found that the 3 piece rod wasn't long enough to push out the spent brass out.

It seems my hunting rifle's barrel is too long for the AR kit, I need to add another piece if I want it to work. 

Its funny and its not, I've toted that cleaning kit around for decades and have never used it, and when I needed it, oops too short (story of my life I guess)

Good news is I pack a Ruger .22 mag revolver and it was enough to finish off the 2nd elk with a head shot. Where I hunt you can get 2 elk with a "B" tag, sucks to be me.


----------

